
The subtle art of code golf in JavaScript - lessmilk
https://www.lesscake.com/code-golf-javascript
======
lessmilk
Hi! This is my brand new blog where I write tutorials on Javascript. Let me
know if you have any questions or feedback :-)

------
anonlastname
I didn't know that javascript automatically created variables for every html
element with an ID.

